# seroctin



## warrior (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi, anybody tried seroctin? I heard it was a good supplement. I think it's made from corn, and it supposedly raises serotonin better than any other product.


----------



## rjridley (Jul 28, 2005)

I've never heard of it, maybe you could post a link where I could learn more about it. Right now I am consulting some books I have that list different foods you can eat to increase dopamine and serotonin. I'm planning on trying the foods first before the supplements, since I don't know much about supplements.


----------



## appleNJ (Nov 27, 2003)

Suvida seems to be the main company that sells the product, if you click the link below, there's some hyperlinks on the right side of that page that you can click for more information. Unfortunately, I could not find any information on the supplement on any trusted herbs/supplement info sites that I know of, so I'm staying away for now. The Suvida site mentions some 'official' studies on the herb, but I couldn't find those studies in web searches.

http://www.suvida.com/Products/Seroctin.asp


----------



## warrior (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, there's not much info on it except from the people that sell it. I was not able to find anything else on it after tireless searches on the internet. Although, I found out about it from a person on the sjw forum. I had been seeing his posts awhile and he was trying lots of different things like me, and talking about his experience with them. He said he recently tried seroctin and he never felt better. I'm not 100% sure if he's telling the truth, but I have a feeling he is. I just ordered some, so I'll just have to find out for myself. I'll let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## robbiemerril (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey guys, 
I emailed the people at suvida.com, the former springwellness.com and I asked them who eactly is the maker of Seroctin and where were these "numerous studies" published. All they said is: "We will consider your input" and I was like... input, those were questions dudes, sheesh.
I posted the whole email on the SJW site. 
My opinion is: it's clearly junk, don't waste your dough :flush 

PS: These people that are posting positive results about abscure products might very well be the people that are selling it, so stick with your sound judgement. Peace


----------

